# Jordan Peele’s 'Us' (March 22, 2019)



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 9, 2018)

​


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2018)

I'm all aboard..don't even care to know what this even about.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2018)

Up against Glass huh? Should be interesting.

@Stunna come here so the thread can get a 5 page long roasting session on you like at the beginning of the Get Out thread


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 10, 2018)

Guy sure love his horror. I'm in, maybe, it depends

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 11, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Up against Glass huh? Should be interesting.
> 
> @Stunna come here so the thread can get a 5 page long roasting session on you like at the beginning of the Get Out thread


You can roast people? By yourself or with 10 others like a pussy?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2018)

I do love how everyone is already expressing enthusiasm when a plot description has not even been revealed...just a name, a poster and the cast...Although I can't take anything away from the project here, as those alone have already inspired more excitement than the "Predator" teaser.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2018)

is this another dark comedy?


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> is this another dark comedy?


Reported for racism.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Reported for racism.



why? get out was also low key comedy with that insane plot lol even Peel admitted that it was supposed to be a comedy


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Reported for racism.



your sig nearly killed me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 16, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> why? get out was also low key comedy with that insane plot lol even Peel admitted that it was supposed to be a comedy


He was being sarcastic.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 16, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> He was being sarcastic.



Really??? I apologize then. I wasn’t really paying attention closely.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 27, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> your sig nearly killed me


*reads it*

what the fuck


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 12, 2018)

Winston Duke is now part of the cast.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2018)

Anna Diop has joined the cast.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Skaddix (Dec 13, 2018)

THANKS


----------



## Amol (Dec 18, 2018)

On what topic this film is about?


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 18, 2018)

Something Horror..we are not sure. Black Family visits Family Friends and things go wrong.


----------



## Amol (Dec 18, 2018)

Horror huh. 
I haven't seen that genre in long time.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2018)

Is it really up against Glass?  One of those movies should find a different weekend.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is it really up against Glass?  One of those movies should find a different weekend.


Glass should move. Cause this movie will kick that movie's ass.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Is it really up against Glass?  One of those movies should find a different weekend.





~Gesy~ said:


> Glass should move. Cause this movie will kick that movie's ass.



These movies are coming out months apart you guys.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 21, 2018)

> Not much is known about his next film, which  and Winston Duke (both from *Black Panther*), but Entertainment Weekly has shared two exclusive photos along with some our first details about the upcoming movie.
> 
> *“For my second feature, I wanted to create a monster mythology,”* Peele said. *“I wanted to do something that was more firmly in the horror genre but still held on to my love of movies that are twisted but fun.”*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2018)

> Peeled said.



Confirmed for banana.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 24, 2018)

Cult story i see. Just like that one movie with that ugly ass child who was a spawn of the devil and got beheaded while his brother was driving the car

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 25, 2018)

Evil doppelgängers.

This looks crazy and I’m in. I wonder what the big twist is going to be.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2018)

Nice interpolation of Luniz


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 25, 2018)

> *"Very important for me was to have a black family at the center of a horror film,"* Peele said. *"But it's also important to note, unlike Get Out, Us is not about race. It is instead about something that I feel has become an undeniable truth. And that is the simple fact that we are our own worst enemies."*
> 
> Peele also teased the film's monster, which remains shrouded in mystery after the first trailer.
> 
> *"I dedicated a lot of myself to create a new horror mythology and a new monster,"* Peele said. *"I think that monsters and stories about monsters are one of our best ways of getting at deeper truths and facing our fears as a society."*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 25, 2018)

I see he is turning to his wife for inspiration


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> @Stunna come here so the thread can get a 5 page long roasting session on you like at the beginning of the Get Out thread



Stunna's First Family Vacation : The Movie


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2018)

Detective said:


> Stunna's First Family Vacation : The Movie


If Stunna was in this family, they would intentionally leave him behind and take the doppelganger


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> If Stunna was in this family, they would intentionally leave him behind and take the doppelganger



Nah, his family would know something is wrong, and whoop its ass. Because the doppelganger make a fatal mistake by assuming Stunna was a normal kid, and act black.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2018)

Detective said:


> Nah, his family would know something is wrong, and whoop its ass. Because the doppelganger make a fatal mistake by assuming Stunna was a normal kid, and act black.


I think the fact that it probably wouldn't get cucked by Asian girls is what would tip them off.


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I think the fact that it probably wouldn't get cucked by Asian girls is what would tip them off.



It would be a similar phenomenon like discovering who is a vampire in a movie when you don't see a reflection in the mirror or the person in  the picture taken. Except in this case, there would be absolutely no trace of blatant hover hand in the photo if there is a female in it with Stunna while posing.

Additionally if Stunna isn't nerously sweating in an obscene way like his Galactic version, Finn from Star Wars while in the desert, that is another red flag.

I think we could make a game of this, for this thread.

How to tell when the doppelganger isn't Stunna?

Discuss


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2018)

Wow, that trailer was awesome.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 31, 2018)

by the director of 'Get Out'

yep say no more, I'm already sold


----------



## Stringer (Dec 31, 2018)

also, that feel when you can't tell who's gonna die first because the main cast is all-black 

refraishing


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 31, 2018)

Stringer said:


> also, that feel when you can't tell who's gonna die first because the main cast is all-black
> 
> refraishing


The white friend gonna die first. This is Peele we're talking about


----------



## Stringer (Dec 31, 2018)

Black Superman said:


> The white friend gonna die first. This is Peele we're talking about


doubt it's that cut and dry, the writing and directorial approach in Jordan Peele's projects are more nuanced than that

In 'Get Out' he actually subverts a bunch of tropes, still killed black characters first _(by having their bodies taken over)_ but cleverly wraps the whole thing in an effective and thought provoking social-commentary 

I'm expecting him to continue taking those types of interesting angles


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2018)

Stringer said:


> doubt it's that cut and dry, the writing and directorial approach in Jordan Peele's projects are more nuanced than that
> 
> In 'Get Out' he actually subverts a bunch of tropes, still killed black characters first _(by having their bodies taken over)_ but cleverly wraps the whole thing in an effective and thought provoking social-commentary
> 
> I'm expecting him to continue taking those types of interesting angles



Remember in "The Strangers", when the friend shows up, has a suspenseful moment and is accidentally killed by the hero? I'm guessing this one will suffer a similar fate. He'll probably show up in the middle of the chaos and get killed for it.

Although it's also possible that he won't show up at all.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 1, 2019)

I just hope there's a lot of hidden messages like his last film.  Like the female lead eating colorful cereal separately from her milk to symbolize segregation. Or the main character ironically picking cotton in order to survive. I found a new tidbit with each watch of "Get Out".

That's the type of detailed storytelling I've come to expect from Peele.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 1, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Remember in "The Strangers", when the friend shows up, has a suspenseful moment and is accidentally killed by the hero? I'm guessing this one will suffer a similar fate. He'll probably show up in the middle of the chaos and get killed for it.
> 
> Although it's also possible that he won't show up at all.


ditto, something that meshes organically with the narrative is more likely



~Gesy~ said:


> I just hope there's a lot of hidden messages like his last film.  Like the female lead eating colorful cereal separately from her milk to symbolize segregation. Or the main character ironically picking cotton in order to survive. I found a new tidbit with each watch of "Get Out".
> 
> That's the type of detailed storytelling I've come to expect from Peele.


yea that movie has pretty good replay value

and in retrospect I'm very glad that I took it upon myself not to watch the trailer for Get Out, relied only on word of mouth and that brunch scene they released featuring Lakeith Stanfield — not being entirely sure what to expect contributed in how much I enjoyed that film

I'm not planning to watch another trailer of 'US' for that same reason


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2019)

Lupita Nyongo'o  I would destroy her guts


----------



## David (Jan 3, 2019)

The trailer skewered a classic.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 5, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Lupita Nyongo'o  I would destroy her guts


 I'd put 9 on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 8, 2019)

It'll come out a week later now.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2019)

Not sure why, neither are a strong week for movies.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I have a weird feeling this is going to be the southland tales to get out's donnie darko.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I have a weird feeling this is going to be the southland tales to get out's donnie darko.


I guess this confirms this film's gonna great

since you tend to have bad opinions and all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 5, 2019)

Stringer said:


> I guess this confirms this film's gonna great
> 
> since you tend to have bad opinions and all


And just like that my confidence in this movie has exponentially grown. Thanks @reiatsuflow!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2019)

What is the significance of V/5?! Its everywhere.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 6, 2019)

probably just a visual proxy for "US" I think

US = V5

/shrug


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2019)

Stringer said:


> probably just a visual proxy for "US" I think
> 
> US = V5
> 
> /shrug


It's more than that.

The scissors make a V.  The boy's shirt design makes a V.  Five on it plays throughout the trailer.  

Yet there are only 4 family members


----------



## Stringer (Feb 6, 2019)

Mider T said:


> It's more than that.
> 
> The scissors make a V.  The boy's shirt design makes a V.  Five on it plays throughout the trailer.
> 
> Yet there are only 4 family members


ah you meant theories about there being a 5th person

to be honest with you I've been avoiding reading up on it, I don't want to figure it out before seeing the movie in theaters


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 8, 2019)

Stringer said:


> I guess this confirms this film's gonna great
> 
> since you tend to have bad opinions and all





~VK~ said:


> And just like that my confidence in this movie has exponentially grown. Thanks @reiatsuflow!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 26, 2019)

Actually a great poster. Jordan Peele is obviously a fan of old horror cinema. My man.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 26, 2019)

Its alot creepier without 90s tunes in the  background. 

So the eyes of the rabbit implies that's it the friend from the beginning.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 9, 2019)

Reviews are starting to come in.

Extremely negative, exactly as I predicted.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 9, 2019)

Looks like another W for peele

I’d like to personally thank @reiatsuflow for blessing this movie with his shit opinion. Thanks bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Mar 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Reviews are starting to come in.
> 
> Extremely negative, exactly as I predicted.


Wat



This is some Toy Story 3 type shit


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 9, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Wat
> 
> 
> 
> This is some Toy Story 3 type shit


Reiatsuflow is bad at sarcasm.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 9, 2019)

And be careful reading some of these reviews if you want to go in fresh. I don't know what I was expecting, but a few of these reviews give away too many details about the plot. Namely variety.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 10, 2019)

Never doubted Peele for a second.


----------



## Cobalt (Mar 13, 2019)

Looking forward to checking this one out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Mar 16, 2019)

golly, all 55 reviewers so far have given it a 100% score _(I mean it's rottentomatoes, but still)_

so excited to go in theaters this friday


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2019)

Yeah. This movie just might be the first movie to define the year.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 16, 2019)

yup, if this is truly another homerun then every movie coming out for the rest of the year won't escape being compared to it in terms of quality

kinda crazy how Jordan Peele has been able to turn himself into a houseld name in such a short amount of time tbf


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## David (Mar 18, 2019)

Four days left, and 55/55 fresh tomatoes so far.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 19, 2019)

Someone finally gave it a negative review.



> Us seems merely the sum of the first film's critical effluent and influent, wish-determining the new movie's monody of genre and monotony of tone in the name of a specious homogeneity.





His poor wife.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 19, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Someone finally gave it a negative review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my, talk about being a pretentious asshole 

and wife? nah man

just from the way he speaks you tell that guy's never been laid in his life


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 19, 2019)

I actually look down on people who write like that.

Seems insecure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2019)

Yeah, definitely comes across as grandiose in the most obnoxious kind of way. 

What's the point of writing a review where 80% of the audience is going to need a thesaurus to decipher it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2019)

He probably used a thesaurus to write it.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 20, 2019)

Full cast Q&A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2019)

Tomorrow!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2019)

So just so we're all on the same page . Nobody thinks the dad will make it, right?


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> So just so we're all on the same page . Nobody thinks the dad will make it, right?


i don't want m'baku to die


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 20, 2019)

"Us"  is predicted to surpass "Get Out" in ticket sales.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 20, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Us"  is predicted to surpass "Get Out" in ticket sales.


we will see to it that it does, taking my bois and the fam to see this one 

we're finally here, feels good man

I'll avoid social media as much as possible until I see it this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2019)

I could have seen it tonight...fuck.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 20, 2019)

same, there's one playing in my local theater today but it's dubbed in French 

I'll wait for friday or saturday for the English version


----------



## James Bond (Mar 21, 2019)

Film looks amazing but I'm saving all my pennies for Amsterdam spending money next month


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2019)

Just saw the movie.  Peele does it again.  Also Holy Symbolism Batman, this is going to take awhile to decipher.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Except that ending.  Wtf was that?  My mind is full of fuck right now.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2019)

Thursday premiere beat Get Out, The Nun, and A Quiet Place.

Also

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm just realizing how big a spoiler the poster is for the movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2019)

Yeah I heard this is a movie that demands multiple viewings. You might view the film in a different light each time...

Peele is a brilliant guy to be able to layer a story so effectively.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2019)

The movie, especially the end, felt like a Twilight Zone episode.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2019)

I saw it last night, it was actually strangely almost empty.  Couldn't have been more than 15 people in the theater so it was really cool having the film mainly with my small crew watching it on a big screen in a nearly empty room.

Good movie imma rewatch it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2019)

I saw it and it was very good. I'll come up with an informal review laterz.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Sauce (Mar 22, 2019)

I just came from the theater and I really enjoyed it. When everything was said and done, the message was clear and scary as fuck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2019)

Came back. Man, I saw that twist coming a mile away. I agree with those that said that it should've been left open to interpetation .

Good movie but I think I enjoyed Get Out more. I'll sleep on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 23, 2019)

That was... a movie


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2019)

PUMPED TO BE SEEING THIS TODAY DKLSSDFSDFDKJF:LSKJDF:LKSDJF:LHSDF

I was going to watch it yesterday but got held back for work : /.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2019)

Yeah I dunno what that slow Thursday release was about....maybe the bad weather?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2019)

Sauce said:


> I just came from the theater and I really enjoyed it. When everything was said and done, the message was clear and scary as fuck.


Message was clear? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Then what was the "We're Americans" line about?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Message was clear?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Peele hinted in an Interview that we're basically becoming ugly versions of ourselves due to Trump's influence.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Came back. Man, I saw that twist coming a mile away. I agree with those that said that it should've been left open to interpetation .
> 
> Good movie but I think I enjoyed Get Out more. I'll sleep on it.



*Spoiler*: __ 



So why was the real Adelaide able to explain things to the Doppelganger that she shouldn't have been able to know anything about?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2019)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So why was the real Adelaide able to explain things to the Doppelganger that she shouldn't have been able to know anything about?


Yeah I don't know . The ending doesn't really make a whole lot of sense when you actually spend time to unpack it. Weakest part for me...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2019)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So why was the real Adelaide able to explain things to the Doppelganger that she shouldn't have been able to know anything about?



*Spoiler*: __ 



   actually, it's said that "she's special" and is more connected to her doppelganger than most. Hence why she remembers her ballet performance just as vividly.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 23, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it's said that "she's special" and is more connected to her doppelganger than most. Hence why she remembers her ballet performance just as vividly.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Which one?  Because the Doppelganger is the one that took lessons.  The real one was tether-copying her in the tunnel presumably.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2019)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?  Because the Doppelganger is the one that took lessons.  The real one was tether-copying her in the tunnel presumably.


Yeah the real one(even though she shouldn't have been able to).  That's how I interpreted her explanation anyway. Must watch again.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it's said that "she's special" and is more connected to her doppelganger than most. Hence why she remembers her ballet performance just as vividly.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought she's deemed special because she is not one of them and can speak and has more autonomy of her body because she is the real deal?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2019)

Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she's deemed special because she is not one of them and can speak and has more autonomy of her body because she is the real deal?





*Spoiler*: __ 



 but why would that surprise the doppelgangers below when they knew she was an original?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 24, 2019)

Forgot of this one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2019)

Interesting interview..in it the reporter was able to kinda sorta get Peele to admit that Marvel came to him to direct a movie (an offer that he declined due to enjoying the space that he's currently in).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but why would that surprise the doppelgangers below when they knew she was an original?




*Spoiler*: __ 



What do you mean surprised?

In hindsight, the probably reason why the doppelgangers of the friends didn't kill the protagonist was because they could tell she was technically one of them.

My confusion is... how did 'Red' (the real one) know about the Government experiment stuff?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



what's special about a regular human having the ability to speak?

Or because they were saving her for red..since their beef was extra personal. I think it's more likely Red ordered the others not to.

But yeah..a lot of questions were left unanswered or open for the audience to guess on.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I got the impression that the doppelgangers... well, they weren't 'all there' mentally. They were either presented as insane or incapable of independent thought. 'Red' was a human and could ultimately 'herd' them.

Adelaide was the real special one, but even that is shrouded in ambiguity. It almost seems like pure coincidence that they happened to run into each-other and as mentally unhinged as the doppelgangers are, they probably do hold an inherent hatred towards the real ones. 

Adelaide couldn't speak and had to learn from scratch -- even then, she apparently never entirely got the hang of it as she says at one point she isn't much of a talker. This suggests that the doppelgangers could learn to behave like 'normal' people, given time. 

Alternatively, there was perhaps something supernatural going on, some sort of apocalypse. It does seem odd how much the number '11' appears, which 'Red' couldn't have planned for... could she? Maybe her theory about the Government was just her speculating. 

I personally love stuff that's open to interpretation though. One of my favorite modern horror flicks is "The Wailing", which is fueled by ambiguity.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



but why was Adelaide's doppelganger well adjusted and was capable of learning and adjusting to society while the others were considered failed experiments?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but why would that surprise the doppelgangers below when they knew she was an original?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think at that point of time, the tunnel people possibly weren't aware there is a world above them. They were like parallel universes, never crossing each other, until the chance meeting between the girls, then the girl from above "enlightened" them, which fueled them with hatred. Before then, they were mindlessly living their lives without comparison. 






~Gesy~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but why was Adelaide's doppelganger well adjusted and was capable of learning and adjusting to society while the others were considered failed experiments?




*Spoiler*: __ 



While Adelaide’s double does seem more intelligent, I believe many others, such as the smiling girl, are capable of adapting into the society above as well if given the chance


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2019)

This is why we can't have nice things


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2019)

How scary is this shit?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but why was Adelaide's doppelganger well adjusted and was capable of learning and adjusting to society while the others were considered failed experiments?



Probably because 


*Spoiler*: __ 



She was the only one given a real chance at a normal life. The movie makes it clear that she had difficulty adjusting to society, but that everyone mistook it for PTSD.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 25, 2019)

Now that everyone has seen the movie, I think I deserve an apology. I made a pretty good comparison guess imho about this being the somewhat over ambitious, somewhat more undisciplined, somewhat nonsensical follow up to get out.

Movie had great moments, but it dragged a lot in the middle and gesy is right that it doesn’t all make sense after you sleep on it.


----------



## Empathy (Mar 25, 2019)

I didn’t think the twist ending made much sense at first, but the more I think about it the more it does, imo.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 25, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How scary is this shit?


there's some jumps scares but it's more of a psychological horror/thriller, which is the type of horror I like most because it keeps you thinking long after you've watched the film

worth the ticket I'd say, I had a good time


----------



## Stringer (Mar 25, 2019)

busy weekend but I managed to see it twice

overall I like Get Out more but this movie has more replay value as there always seems to be something new to pick up on, Peele’s handle on cinematography seemed to have improved a bit too — there's an abundance of imagery

and I found it interesting that both 'US' and 'Get Out' start and end with a car ride, knowing the director this isn't random, might be a trademark for his film verse or symbolism for something else _(e.g. taking us for a ride, or whatever else it might be)_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> somewhat over ambitious, somewhat more undisciplined, somewhat nonsensical follow up to get out.



Despite considering Get Out the better movie, these aren't the words I'd describe Us at all. It's still better than 90% of the horror movies I watch..and will probably be a top 5-10 favorite of mine come December.

What tricks do you think Peele failed in conveying?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2019)

Empathy said:


> I didn’t think the twist ending made much sense at first, but the more I think about it the more it does, imo.


Oh?Why was Red (the real red) more free willed than the others?

Why was the lab entrance near a carnival?

Why did Adelaide decide to stay in that bunker eating raw rabbits everyday instead of...going back to her parents telling them that the girl is an imposter..

And c'mon..These simpleminded clones succeeded without any military opposition?

I have tons of questions lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh?Why was Red (the real red) more free willed than the others?
> 
> Why was the lab entrance near a carnival?
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





- Is Red being more free willed than the others that big of a deal? How many movies emphasize 'the special one' or 'the chosen one'? I remember that Ricky Gervais movie where no one can tell a lie; but then he starts being able to tell lies; "why" is really not important. It's a trope. 

- Why is a lab entrance near a carnival? Obviously -- er... okay, good question. I would assume that the lab was placed in tunnels because it was convenient (hence, their emphasis in the beginning). The carnival may have just been built over it... now how it was so easy to leave the lab into the carnival... I can't explain that. 

- The circumstances are unknown. She was handcuffed to that bed, so we don't know for how long. We don't know how easy it is to find your way out of the tunnels either. It's possible that the clones did not let her leave, as they viewed her as their messiah. By the time she could, it's possible she went insane (with all her talk of having "seen God" and all). 

- It's probable that the military simply didn't mount a counter-attack in time because they didn't realize the threat. Initially, it just seemed like people were going crazy. We also don't know how far the 'clone Reich' reaches. Is it throughout the entire country? State? Santa Cruz? With the shots of helicopters, I would assume that the military/national guard/etc finally was mounting an investigation/counter-attack.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 25, 2019)

I saw it during the weekend and will probably catch it with someone else this weekend.

I thought the first and third acts of Us were great. Top shelf. Lived up to expectations. I thought the second act / middle of the movie was boring. I actually checked my watch. I was pretty disappointed before the third act brought everything back around.

The second act wasn't incompetent or anything, but it felt like a whole hour was spent on people fighting their tethered versions and every time it happened it got less exciting, especially with the increasingly goofy performances of the other tethered versions, like the tethereds that did gymnastic attacks everywhere just because their real selves like gymnastics. And whatever tim heidecker's tethered was doing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



some of the movie is just straight allegory and probably doesn't make sense if you puzzle it out too literally. Like the soulless tethered living in abandoned tunnels. Or adelaide teaching the tethered to imitate hands across america. I didn't like the tunnels detail especially because the movie sort of made a reach for how this could realistically be explained, like they all live in the abandoned tunnels of the country. The whole idea of our shadow-selves living underground is more effective allegorically than literally. Don't try to puzzle out those details. Imo it's a great idea, it's a silly actuality.

Anyways. So as I understood it, adelaide and her tethered encounter each other more or less by accident. Like 11:11, the frisbee landing perfectly on the circle of the beach towel, like serendipity. Once they see each other, their connection strengthens more than normal. Real adelaide is stuck in the soulless tethered world while pretend tethered adelaide adapts to the world and lives adelaide's real life. Adelaide experiences a shadow of that life, including finding the tethered version of the dad, bearing tethered versions of the kids.

She loses a lot of her sense and soul, but can still talk, can still plot for a way to get back to the real world and take her real life from fake adelaide. For some reason she teaches the other tethereds to hold hands ala hands across america, which she was watching the day before she was bamboozled by fake adelaide. I have no idea why. Maybe she's sort of retarded after her time in the tunnels and that's all she can think up. I also don't know why the red and the gloves came from, or why they all have scissors, or how the tethered had access to thousands of fine leather driving gloves.

I'm fine with thinking of it as an allegory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 





MartialHorror said:


> Is Red being more free willed than the others that big of a deal?





No but I did think it was worth questioning..

The rest you're basically saying is open to intepretation..which I'm also cool with..but some people like to be told what's what you know?  This movie definitely isn't accessible as Get Out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> No but I did think it was worth questioning..
> 
> The rest you're basically saying is open to intepretation..which I'm also cool with..but some people like to be told what's what you know?  This movie definitely isn't accessible as Get Out.



I agree with that. Some movies are meant to be classics; others are meant to be cult classics.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2019)

I did enjoy the theme of classism. The clones were misfortuned disenfranchised people that the government ignored and separated from society . (Boy, does that sound familiar).

Two identical young girls fell into a Eddie Murphy in trading places type of scenario. Where their environment and upbringing switched who they were as people.


----------



## Empathy (Mar 25, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh?Why was Red (the real red) more free willed than the others?
> 
> Why was the lab entrance near a carnival?
> 
> ...



My post was about how the twist ending makes a lot of parts in the story make sense in hindsight. Without the twist, it wouldn’t make any sense at all why the real Red is the only one who can talk, or was able to lead the other tethered with no real explanation given other than her being more special. The real Red only met her doppleganger coincidentally, and it’s the catalyst for the main character’s whole plot; the movie doesn’t exist without that happening. Adelaide wanders off from her parents and ventures near an opening to a tunnel; obviously her tethered has to emulate that by leaving her parents and venturing near the tunnel opening as well. It’s not like Red hatched the idea on her own to kidnap Adelaide while she was sleeping in her bed in the middle of the night, or something. Nothing about that their chance encounter makes Red seem more special than the others, IMO. As for why Adelaide didn’t just leave immediately, the movie gives an explanation for that. She was choked unconscious, taken into the tunnel, and then chained to the bed, so she couldn’t escape. It’s never stated exacly how long she was chained for or how she’d even be able to escape; and when she did, it’s not like she’d know the way out. That’s how Red knew exactly where to go to find Adelaide. Why she didn’t just leave the moment she was unchained is also explained when Adelaide explains her motivations to the family. She was clearly traumatised by what happens to her while she’s in the tunnels and spending most of her life there is what made her the way she is in the movie. Even if she doesn’t necessarily have to emulate her tethered’s actions, the other tethered in her life do, so you can assume she was raped by Abraham in order to conceive her children, and she mentions having her baby ripped out of her abdomen when Red had her C-section; she obviously went insane from being there. 

IMO, the social commentary of the movie has a lot to do with Red siding with privileged people and ignoring her kind instead of doing something to help them, despite being aware of their plight the whole time. She prioritized her own comfort, because she felt she pulled herself up by her own bootstraps to get out of there, even though she mainly just got lucky. That’s why the twist made a lot more sense when she feels remorse and tried to help when the tethered versions of her children die, because it’s revealed their her own people. The tethered represent groups marginalized by the US (Adelaide says that we’re Americans), which all privileged people are aware of, and may even feel bad for, but don’t do anything to change that. Adelaide chose instead to start a revolution for the marginalized people, which their reckoning is forshadowed by the Phillipians 11:11 stuff.  

At no point in the movie is it stated that the tethered succeeded in killing every other American in the country other than Red’s family. The chain just showed that a lot of them succeeded when they attacked their unarmed dopplegangers in the middle of the night. It can be assumed that a lot of them didn’t succeed, seeing as they were only armed with a pair of scissors. Most of the movie takes place over one night and part of the next day. If millions of people emerged from underground and starting stabbing their lookalikes to death, I don’t think that’s something the US military could mitigate within half a day, nor was it really a necessary aspect to show in the movie. The tethered are shown to be no less intelligent when they’re afforded the same privilages as regular people, seeing as Red was able to successfully integrate. As for why there’s an underground tunnel near a carnival, that has nothing to do with the twist I mentioned and is just the artist’s choice to convey imagery and themes by using the mirrors. If you can suspsend your disbelief in a work of fiction where there’s an underground soceity of American dopplegangers created by the government, then I don’t see why that’s where you draw the line. The movie’s opening credits mention all the different tunnels throughout the US.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 25, 2019)

^Wait, were the doppelgangers created by the government? Was that a theory or did I miss something (I don't think I caught everything red said to adelaide at the end). I don't remember any origin story for them. I thought it was just dreamy gobbledygook about shadow selves.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> ^Wait, were the doppelgangers created by the government? Was that a theory or did I miss something (I don't think I caught everything red said to adelaide at the end). I don't remember any origin story for them. I thought it was just dreamy gobbledygook about shadow selves.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Red does say that; although it's ambiguous as to whether it's true or not. It doesn't make a lot of sense that Red would know this, but Adelaide does have a visibly uncomfortable reaction when her daughter mentions the conspiracy about fluoride being put in the water.

Alternatively, it's some sort of biblical apocalypse, as 11 11 keeps appearing, including a reference to Jeremiah 11:11. In the Bible, Jeremiah warns the Jews in Babylon that God is pissed they are worshiping false idols and will destroy them. The verse is "Therefore this is what the LORD says: 'I will bring on them a disaster they cannot escape. Although they cry out to me, I will not listen to them."

In this case, the false idols might be monetary goods, which the friends' family seemed obsessed with. Someone even pointed out that the wife's failed call to the police sort of reflects how crying out for help won't work.

PERSONALLY - my theory is that the experiment didn't extend beyond Santa Cruz, that the Government were still somehow monitoring the clones in some capacity (otherwise, why keep them alive?) and that Red over the years found a way to communicate with the clones, who possibly relayed the information. It's also possible that Red was speculating, as the 1980's were rip with Government conspiracy theories, so she might have embraced it like a child might embrace such an idea. Adelaide's strong reaction to the fluoride conspiracy could simply be because of her connection with Red, so on some level, Red's opinions are rubbing off on her.

I don't think it's a biblical apocalypse, because I don't think the entire country is in peril. I think the attention drawn to "11 11" is more of Adelaide being affected by Red's obsession with the number.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 25, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I chose to take a lot of what the tethered adelaide says as sort of pidgin speak. She was trying to make allusions and references to things she didn't really understand. Government, prometheus, whatever. She was taken as a child, she was never educated, she grew up around cave people. If she learned anything, she only learned through some weird shadow-telepathy with her doppelganger, in which case all the education was probably scrambled and weird. So I just figured the whole movie she was trying to explain herself but didn't really know how.







*Spoiler*: __ 



then again I thought the final reveal in get out about the cult's ultimate goal was silly too, so maybe peele just likes these out-there story ideas. People said the same thing about hereditary's third act, which I loved, so it's just a taste thing; I can get behind high concept satanic/demon/ghostly nonsense, but high concept government conspiracy / secret project type explanations don't hit the spot.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 26, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's possible that the government left behind some evidences such as records and lab equipments in the tunnels and Red pieced together the clues to arrive at the truth.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2019)

Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible that the government left behind some evidences such as records and lab equipments in the tunnels and Red pieced together the clues to arrive at the truth.



I was thinking that too, but that seems really, really stupid on their part... except


*Spoiler*: __ 



They also apparently let the clones live... unless once again, the experiment never completely stopped. The reason why they didn't do anything to stop the clones is they simply didn't want to acknowledge their blunder/ secret. As farfetched as it might seem, this isn't an uncommon idea as far as conspiracy theories go.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 26, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why was anybody creating clones? How do you create clones of people you don't have any access to? Why would clones imitate what their other selves are doing as portrayed in the movie? I thought it was silly that a cult was trying to literally embody black people, but this is too much. What is it supposed to be, some spare organ parts experiment? They just herded the clones underground and fed them rabbits? Someone please tell me this isn't what's actually happening in the movie. Because then I _definitely_ deserve an apology.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why was anybody creating clones? How do you create clones of people you don't have any access to? Why would clones imitate what their other selves are doing as portrayed in the movie? I thought it was silly that a cult was trying to literally embody black people, but this is too much. What is it supposed to be, some spare organ parts experiment? They just herded the clones underground and fed them rabbits? Someone please tell me this isn't what's actually happening in the movie. Because then I _definitely_ deserve an apology.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently the Government was attempting to use them to control the masses -- which Red more or less explains during her final speech. The daughter also foreshadows this with her 'The Government wants to control our minds' suggestion. As for how it works, it's just how the movie decided to present cloning -- the original and the clone sharing the same 'soul'.

There are movies where clones have identical memories to the original, other movies where they don't have souls and are pure evil, other movies where they're completely different... This one has its own fantastical interpretation of them. 

As for he Government making clones of people 'they don't have any access to', what makes you think they don't have access to them? It's far fetched, but most conspiracy stories are.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2019)

Empathy said:


> *Phillipians* 11:11


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I was thinking that too, but that seems really, really stupid on their part... except
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If the daughter and son are clones as well, that implies the experiment never really stops, at least not before the son was born.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 27, 2019)

I think we can speak outside of spoiler tags now guys~
movie's been out long enough



Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If the daughter and son are clones as well, that implies the experiment never really stops, at least not before the son was born.


might be, another possibility is that since Tethered clones subconsciously mimic everything their original versions, they had those kids at the same time

but the science behind that is skewed because they wouldn't look identical

I think Peele focused more on the broader message he was trying to convey and neglected some of the details in logistics of how the Tethered unfortunately


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2019)

Well yeah. There's an obvious supernatural element mixed in here as well. It didn't all fall on logical science.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2019)

Stringer said:


> I think we can speak outside of spoiler tags now guys, the movie's been out long enough~


A week?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2019)

I tend to stop after opening weekend is over


----------



## Stringer (Mar 27, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well yeah. There's an obvious supernatural element mixed in here as well. It didn't all fall on logical science.


I know Gesy, we're having discussion on all aspects of the movie here 

why'd you have so many questions if you know the movie isn't meant to be 100% logical


----------



## Stringer (Mar 27, 2019)

Mider T said:


> A week?


personally speaking I don't think anyone should read a thread specificallymeant to discuss a movie after a movie is out

that's just asking to be spoiled one way or another 

but frankly, I don't like going through the trouble of making sure those people aren't spoiled when they don't care about it themselves


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 27, 2019)

Another thing I didn't notice first go around is that red crushes adelaide's vocal chords when they meet as children, and that's why adelaide talks like that. I thought she talked that way because she was raised in the tethered world and lost her ability to communicate being around all those cave people, but the other explanation makes sense too.



Stringer said:


> why'd you have so many questions if you know the movie isn't meant to be 100% logical



I thought it was allegorical too, but then other folks started talking about how things were literally-logically happening and I got turned around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Another thing I didn't notice first go around is that red crushes adelaide's vocal chords when they meet as children, and that's why adelaide talks like that. I thought she talked that way because she was raised in the tethered world and lost her ability to communicate being around all those cave people, but the other explanation makes sense too.


Man..I can' even take your strong criticism seriously when knowing you were only half paying attention and missed major details


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 27, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Man..I can' even take your strong criticism seriously when knowing you were only half paying attention and missed major details



In my defense the flashback reveal happened around the same time red was talking about the tethereds being clones from government control experiments, in which case my brain had to step out for a minute so the movie could talk stupid without taking me out of the otherwise powerful allegorical dream-logic of what was going on. Had me sitting in the theater like  just waiting for red to stop trying to literally explain the whole tethered situation.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 27, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> In my defense the flashback reveal happened around the same time red was talking about the tethereds being clones from government control experiments, in which case my brain had to step out for a minute so the movie could talk stupid without taking me out of the otherwise powerful allegorical dream-logic of what was going on. Had me sitting in the theater like  just waiting for red to stop trying to literally explain the whole tethered situation.


I agree. It was better off not explained...I also wish he didn't give us confirmation as to rather or not the real Adelaide won.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 27, 2019)

On another note, if lupita doesn't get nominated this year then there's no hope for horror movies getting those academy noms. They ignored toni collette last year too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2019)

Yeah... As great as Lupita Nyong'o was, Toni Collette REALLY deserved that nomination.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 28, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Another thing I didn't notice first go around is that red crushes adelaide's vocal chords when they meet as children, and that's why adelaide talks like that. I thought she talked that way because she was raised in the tethered world and lost her ability to communicate being around all those cave people, but the other explanation makes sense too.



That's an interesting theory.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Another thing I didn't notice first go around is that red crushes adelaide's vocal chords when they meet as children, and that's why adelaide talks like that. I thought she talked that way because she was raised in the tethered world and lost her ability to communicate being around all those cave people, but the other explanation makes sense too.


Kind of odd how they never healed but yeah, that's why she couldn't scream.  We also never actually heard her speak normally did we?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2019)

So do y'al think the clean faced son is the clone? That theory has been building steam.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 29, 2019)

Full red speech, looks accurate -



> *”How it must have been to grow up with a sky, to feel the sun, the wind, the trees. But your people took it for granted. We’re human, too, you know. Eyes, feet, hands, blood, exactly like you. And yet, it was humans that built this place. I believe they figured out how to make a copy of the body, but not the soul. The soul remains one shared by two. They created the tethered so they could use them to control the ones above, like puppets, but they failed and they abandoned the tethered. For generations, the tethered continued without interactions. They all went mad down here, and then ... there was us. You remember? We were born special. God brought us together that night. I never stopped thinking about you, how things could have been, how you could’ve taken me with you. Years after we met, the miracle happened. That’s when I saw God, and He showed me my path. You felt it, too. At the end of our dance, the tethered saw that I was different, that I would deliver them from this misery. I found my faith and I began to prepare. It took years to plan. Everything had to be perfect. I didn’t just need to kill you; I needed to make a statement that the whole world would see. It’s our time now, our time up there. And to think, if it wasn’t for you, I never would have danced at all.”*



So still kind of ambiguous on that government angle.

And for some reason red always refers to herself as a shadow / tethered during her monologues even though she's not. Maybe she forgot? Maybe adelaide was the only one who truly remembered what happened. Red's all kinds of messed up after living in that world for so long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 29, 2019)

Fireplace speech -



> *”Once upon a time, there was a girl, and the girl had a shadow. The two were connected, tethered together. When the girl ate, her food was given to her warm and tasty; but when the shadow was hungry, she had to eat rabbit, raw and bloody. On Christmas the girl received wonderful toys, soft and cushy, when the shadow’s toys were so sharp and cold. They’d slice through her fingers when she tried to play with them. The girl met a handsome prince and fell in love, but the shadow at that same time met Abraham. It didn’t matter if she loved him or not; he was tethered to the girl’s prince, after all. Then the girl had her first child, a beautiful baby girl. But the shadow, she gave birth to a little monster. Umbrae was born laughing. The girl had a 2nd child, a boy this time. They had to cut her open and take him from her belly. The shadow had to do it all herself. She named him Pluto; he was born to love fire! So you see, the shadow hated the girl so much for so long, until one day the shadow realized she was being tested by God*


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2019)

The son-being a clone- theory doesn't really hold weight for me. I have a confession to make, even though I consider myself savvy when spotting twists, I actually did not see the reveal with Red coming... because I was convinced they were going to do something stupid like that with the kid... lol. 

As for Red referring to herself as a shadow, I just figured she had grown unhinged over the years. Perhaps even she's unsure 'who she is', to an extent. She clearly is not of sound mind, regardless of how you look at her.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2019)

> *But the shadow, she gave birth to a little monster. Umbrae was born laughing. The girl had a 2nd child, a boy this time. They had to cut her open and take him from her belly. The shadow had to do it all herself. *



Forgot about this part. So I guess only the first generations were man-made clones. While it's still possible that someone stole Zora and Jason's genes while Adelaide was pregnant, made a clone of them and injected the clone embryos into Red's womb to make her pregnant, I doubt that is what Jordan Peele had in mind. Of course, the chance of Red and Abraham giving natural birth to Zora and Jason's exact clones should be infinitesimal, but I suppose you could explain it by assuming every single gene in their bodies is tethered to get just the right combination.

I suspected the switch when Adelaide became a mute after the theme park incident, because it's a common trope, but I did not pursue the thought further as the movie progressed. I guess I sort of "switched off" my mind and just went along with the movie's flow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2019)

Sounds like she was saying they birthed their children at the same time


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sparda Ink (Mar 30, 2019)

What would you guys want to see in Jordan Peele's next movie? Any subject or horror elements you'd like to see him touch on?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2019)

Sparda Ink said:


> What would you guys want to see in Jordan Peele's next movie? Any subject or horror elements you'd like to see him touch on?


Well he's writing and producing a Candyman remake where the subject this time will be gentrification. 

No idea what is next after that


----------



## Sparda Ink (Mar 30, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well he's writing and producing a Candyman remake where the subject this time will be gentrification.
> 
> No idea what is next after that


Oh really, that's interesting. It will be cool to see what he does with that subject matter.

I've never seen Candyman but I guess I'll add it to my backlog now, just to have an idea what to expect and compare both versions.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2019)

IGN actually made some good points here


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Apr 4, 2019)

Should I go watch this?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2019)

MO said:


> Should I go watch this?



I think it's worth the money. Just be careful not to spoil yourself until.


----------



## Braiyan (Apr 8, 2019)

Just watched it and loved it. Reminds me of movies like The Prestige where there's good rewatch value.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I guessed the twist right at the beginning of the movie, when Adelaide first met her double. I thought to myself that they were going to go for a switch, and went through the whole movie holding onto that idea. Because of that I picked up on (in other words, overanalyzed) a lot of clues that they laid for people to figure it out. 

Like how Red was the only double that talked (or could talk), or how Adelaide was the only person in the movie who only ate fruits/drank water (everyone else ate meat, she avoided it because it reminded her of the rabbits), or her silence as a child being blamed on PTSD. It was especially blatant in the climax of the 3rd act when she goes to the house of mirrors and somehow instinctively knew about the door down to the lab. 

Even without the impact of that twist, it was still very enjoyable. And it brings to mind other questions, like did Adelaide know all along what she did, or did she repress her memories of what she did to Red? I feel like there's valid arguments for both sides, like at the moment when she kills Red, she starts to laugh and act like how the clones do. But other than her finding the lab (which could still be possible with repressed memories), I can't say for sure if she knew all along.

Btw, that fight scene between Red and Adelaide with trailer version of "I Got Five on It" playing was SO well done. I'm so glad that song made it into the movie. They couldn't have used that track better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Apr 8, 2019)

Jordan Peele has some extremely absurd plots, that's for sure. I enjoyed this film as a comedy and even as horror it does some legit scary stuff. But I still did not enjoy the rather reactionary message of portraying the masses and especially the poor as ochlocratic monsters out there to destroy the world, in this case very literally. It of course keeps with Hollywood's fear of revolution.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I also saw the twist ending from the very beginning when she found her clone. What I didn't expect was the real Adelaide to pull off a freaking revolution


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> Jordan Peele has some extremely absurd plots, that's for sure. I enjoyed this film as a comedy and even as horror it does some legit scary stuff. But I still did not enjoy the rather reactionary message of portraying the masses and especially the poor as ochlocratic monsters out there to destroy the world, in this case very literally. It of course keeps with Hollywood's fear of revolution.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


They weren't trying to destroy the world..they were trying to replace the people who isolated and ignored them. Which is what any group that has been isolated and ignored will eventually do.


----------

